# SRG - SRG Limited



## Lachlan6 (19 December 2005)

I reckon STS is a pretty sound buy at the moment. Really glowing fundamentals with a return to profitability this year, and great outlook. Rose to a high of $2.54 in 1997, before a double top saw it collapse dramatically to a low of just 30c in mid 2003. However a really nice accumulation pattern has been played out and now has just risen through resistance at 0.78c. A pretty tight stop can be set below the recent low and with a PE of just 8.4 and a yield set to rise in the medium term of 50% of earnings, I reckon STS looks set to rise further.


----------



## decadon (20 December 2010)

*Re: STS - Structural Systems*

STS looks like it's on the rebound from a few bad years. The SP is now pushing a 52 week high and looks set for a good 2011.

The Chairman Mr. Bob Freeman was quoted as saying in an interview with Boardroom Radio, "We're as positive as we've ever been at this point in time". 29th of October 2010.

With a division of the company Rock Australia servicing the mining industry this company is well placed to profit from growth in this area.

Certainly a company to take a look at. Especially if you're interested in companies that actually make a profit.


----------



## piggybank (27 February 2014)

*Re: STS - Structural Systems*

Came up on my scan tonight.


​


----------



## System (2 December 2014)

*Re: STS - SRG Limited*

On December 2nd, 2014, Structural Systems Limited changed its name to SRG Limited.


----------



## System (16 May 2016)

On May 16th, 2016, SRG Limited changed its ASX code from STS to SRG.


----------



## System (14 September 2018)

On September 13th, 2018, SRG Limited (SRG) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between SRG and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in SRG by Global Construction Services Limited.


----------

